# Mag drive gears



## race38 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi all, are bendix mag drive gears different than slick? Working on installing Eletroair EI and have interference with the drive gear on the Timing housing that replaces the mag. If so does anyone have a drive gear or a part number for the correct gear?
Thanks
Mark


----------

